
Ask HN: So we think we innovate, But - mehta_rohan
Right from September 18 &#x27;, we were working on a product. Team spirit was as high as it could be. Lots of organizational resources were channelized on that product. Interviews, media publications and a lot of other stuff happened altogether, making us more interested. Two issues: There was a gap in the development of a few months due to some other important projects and we made a project which was not feasible exactly. Eventually, we fixed. A lot of innovation was happening until we came to know that Google and Microsoft are pitching the same project in the market. What should be our approach from here? We will appreciate all the tips&#x2F;suggestions.
======
oblib
I don't think you need to change anything. Not everyone wants to hitch their
wagon to Google or MS. I'm one of them. I don't use any Google services aside
from their search engine. I stopped using most all of Amazon's products and
services too.

Why? Because there are always strings attached to that. For example, I don't
want Google controlling or having access to my email.

Google's "App Store" is another good example. I read stories of developers
getting booted off there almost weekly. Google provide almost no feedback as
to why, and gives them no way to settle an issue.

I would highlight these kinds of issues in my marketing and promote
personalized customer services.

~~~
mehta_rohan
Thank you very much :)

